#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  MNIT Jaipur  2012 admissions Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, branches Discussion

## swati.mnit

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a final year student  of  MNIT  Jaipur  , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for *MNIT Jaipur  2012 admission.
*
Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 1963

*Campus in acres* : 312 Acres

*Mode of admission*: AIEEE

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 30 colleges in India.

*MNIT Jaipur  Cutoff*   : All India Rank : 20502| Home State  Rank : 23058

*MNIT Jaipur Branch offered:*
ArchitectureCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringStructural Engineering
*MNIT Jaipur Fee Structure*

  *Class*
 *General Category*
 *For SC/ST & Girls*


 *Day Scholars*
 *Hostellers*
 *Day Scholars*
 *Hostellers*

 *New   Registration B. Tech.(I Semester) through AIEEE*
 32850
 36850
 15350
 19350

 *New   Registration B. Tech.
  (I Semester) through DASA, ICCR, MEA*
 20350
 24350
 do
 do

 *New   Registration B. Tech.
  (I Semester) through DASA, ICCR, MEA
  (SAARC Country)*
 20350
 24350
 do
 do

 *III, V   Semester B.Tech./B.Arch.*
 9250
 13250
 do
 do

 *VII   Semester and onwards B. Tech./ B.Arch. and IX Semester B. Architecture*
 14250
 5000
 9250
 13250

 *VII   Semester B.Tech./B.Arch.,
  IX Semester B. Architecture DASA, ICCR,
  MEA*
 9250
 13250
 do
 do


 

*MNIT Jaipur  Placements  Stats* 
*Highest Pay Package*: Rs 9.88 LPA (Lacks Per Annum)*Average Pay Package*: Rs 4.44 LPA (Overall)*Highest Average Pay Package*: Rs 5.62 LPA (Mechanical Engg.)*Numbers of Companies Visited* : 104 (Highest so far)*Number of Students with Multiple Placements* :  195 (Highest so far)*Total Overall Percentage Placement out of Eligible Candidates*  - 99.7 % (Highest so far)
*Campus Facilities

Library :* The Institute has a spacious and well equipped library which is being    run according to an open access system. It has rich collection of  about   1,33,600 volumes of books, periodicals, reports and reference   material.  In addition to the books from main library, some more books   are issued  to students from book bank also. To the students belonging   to weaker  section(SC/ST) some additional books are given from the Book   Bank.  Xeroxing facility is available to the users at very nominal  rate.

There is a video viewing facility. Large number of books, periodicals,    video cassettes and CD-ROM s are available. The library is being fully    computerized. The CDNET facilities are to be developed very soon.    Library has procured LIBSYS Software(Multi-user) and started the    computerization of in house data.

*MNIT Web-mail* : Our institute has migrated to new mail server which is on ZIMBRA  interface. All users shall be able to send and receive their mails  through this new mail system.


*Address*
Jawahar Lal Nehru Marg, Jaipur  302017 Rajasthan, India

Now its time for your queries!!!





  Similar Threads: NIT Surathkal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion NIT Jalandhar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT  Durgapur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion Jagannath Univ, Jaipur 2012 admissions,  cutoff, ranking, branches, placements

----------


## 2coolbob

Ma'm i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from  Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it  in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these  branches. 
Thank You.

----------


## swati.mnit

> Ma'm i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from  Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it  in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these  branches. 
> Thank You.


See for CS/ECE I have a doubt but you can get EEE by the 2nd or 3rd Round I believe

----------


## rocking mahesh

you will surely get by 7 th round
after all you are from reserved category

----------


## nikhilgoyal

I am expectig about 14000 rank in aieee 2012. DO i have any chance of getting chemical eng. in nit jaipur or any other stream.

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit jaipur? mech. or ee . my hs is up
.

----------


## swati.mnit

> I am expectig about 14000 rank in aieee 2012. DO i have any chance of getting chemical eng. in nit jaipur or any other stream.


[MENTION=91945]nikhilgoyal[/MENTION] you have a chance of getting metallurgical engineering by the 6th round

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit jaipur? mech. or ee . my hs is up
> .



 [MENTION=1007]tarun[/MENTION] Kausik you cannot get mech or ee however you may get chemical or metallurgical engineering

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

is there no chance of mech. or ee in any round?.......................

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> is there no chance of mech. or ee in any round?.......................


pls rply sir?........................

----------


## swati.mnit

> pls rply sir?........................


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION]  I suppose as per last year's cutoff there in no chance for mech or ee

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> @nikhilgoyal  you have a chance of getting metallurgical engineering by the 6th round
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------
> 
> 
>  @tarun  Kausik you cannot get mech or ee however you may get chemical or metallurgical engineering
> [/LEFT]


by which round?

----------


## avinder_kaur

> by which round?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] by the 5th or 6th round you will be able to get Metallurgical Engineering... :):

----------


## pratik02

am scoring 171 in AIEEE 2012 . Do I have chances for getting in MNIT Jaipur chemical /Civil
My homestate is Rajasthan , General catagory....

----------


## Lalit1723

wt is the rank  needed to get cse/mech/civil respectively in mnit jaipur ?

----------


## osank

> wt is the rank  needed to get cse/mech/civil respectively in mnit jaipur ?


Last year cutoffs ranks after fifth round...
CSE-4741
MECH-5772
CIVIL-8742

----------


## Harish_0212

hey i just need to know that i m expecting around 240 marks in aieee B.ARCH with obc category... will i be selected for b.arch courses.....

----------


## kajlasingh

what  should  be rank  to  get  mnit  for   obc  (raj)

----------


## riyashyn

Yr......at how much marx i would be able to get MNIT ad that too wid mech,cse or eee branch?????????? pls do reply.............
also,i am in gen qouta and i am in home state qouta as i liv in jaipur,rajasthan only................... :X:

----------


## osank

> Yr......at how much marx i would be able to get MNIT ad that too wid mech,cse or eee branch?????????? pls do reply.............
> also,i am in gen qouta and i am in home state qouta as i liv in jaipur,rajasthan only...................


There is no eee at MNIT but there is ECE,EE.......You need to score atleast 220 marks for any top branch at MNIT Jaipur
BEST OF LUCK!!!!!

----------


## riyashyn

hey..........on wat rank i would be able to get MNIT and that too  eee,cse,mech n civil branch.............
nd i am in gen category (home state qouta).......... :X:   :=(: 

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------

[MENTION=93575]osank[/MENTION]- thanx buddy............sorry i postd that again by mistake................ok plz telme one mre thng......................on wat marx metallurgy branch would be availabl?????????????/

----------


## osank

> hey..........on wat rank i would be able to get MNIT and that too  eee,cse,mech n civil branch.............
> nd i am in gen category (home state qouta).......... 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------
> 
>  @osank  - thanx buddy............sorry i postd that again by mistake................ok plz telme one mre thng......................on wat marx metallurgy branch would be availabl?????????????/


i think you require atleast 185 marks for metallurgy

----------


## avincric

Please HELP!
My marks in B.Arch 2012 is around 160.
What rank can I get?
Any chance for a good college?
Very IMPORTANT  :S:

----------


## maroti164

Is mnit jaipur good for m.tech(computer science)?
Please send me placement information about m.tech(cse) students......
Plz inform me as early as possible
thank u>>>>>>>>

----------


## MT.KADIWAR

i am expecting aieee 2012 rank about 5000-6000 with HS as rajasthan........according to u which is the best branch to study at MNIT jaipur in terms of academics.....do u think each n every option is available for me at MNIT jaipur by the last round?????

---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------

if i study as day scholars for first two years then can i be hosteller for last two years at MNIT jaipur????

----------


## swati.mnit

> Is mnit jaipur good for m.tech(computer science)?
> Please send me placement information about m.tech(cse) students......
> Plz inform me as early as possible
> thank u>>>>>>>>


[MENTION=108596]maroti164[/MENTION] this is a btech discussion thread

----------


## swati.mnit

> i am expecting aieee 2012 rank about 5000-6000 with HS as rajasthan........according to u which is the best branch to study at MNIT jaipur in terms of academics.....do u think each n every option is available for me at MNIT jaipur by the last round?????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------
> 
> if i study as day scholars for first two years then can i be hosteller for last two years at MNIT jaipur????


[MENTION=109013]MT.KADIWAR[/MENTION] see  the best branch to study is always the branch you have an urge and not which somebody suggests.

For you I would say that as per last years cutoff you can get every branch by the third round

So take ur call.

ALL THE BEST!

----------


## MT.KADIWAR

please give some details about mechanical engineering department at MNIT jaipur......like Faculties,research facility,Labs.....

----------


## swati.mnit

> please give some details about mechanical engineering department at MNIT jaipur......like Faculties,research facility,Labs.....


[MENTION=109013]MT.KADIWAR[/MENTION] ME @ mnit jaipur is one of the oldest department, it has got 13 phd faculties and 5 non phd's from top colleges

----------


## itzdinsa

maam i am getting 190 marks in aieee 2012.
i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.

can i get cse in mnit jaipur in any round.
if not please suggest me some good nit.

thank you

----------


## swati.mnit

> maam i am getting 190 marks in aieee 2012.
> i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.
> 
> can i get cse in mnit jaipur in any round.
> if not please suggest me some good nit.
> 
> thank you


[MENTION=111971]itzdinsa[/MENTION] you can get CSE in MNIT Jaipur by the 2nd round

As per last years cutoff trendz

So all the best..... :):

----------


## itzdinsa

thnx mam.....plz tell me if cse in mnit is better of ece in iiit allahabad.

----------


## osank

> thnx mam.....plz tell me if cse in mnit is better of ece in iiit allahabad.


yes cse at mnit >>ece at iiit-a

----------


## itzdinsa

thnx......and i believe the hostels facilities at mnit would be good .

----------


## swati.mnit

> thnx......and i believe the hostels facilities at mnit would be good .


[MENTION=111971]itzdinsa[/MENTION] yes they are... :):

----------


## itzdinsa

thnx mam.......plz tell me what is better option between cse at svnit surat and cse at mnit jaipur.

i am really confused in it.

----------


## osank

> thnx mam.......plz tell me what is better option between cse at svnit surat and cse at mnit jaipur.
> 
> i am really confused in it.


BUDDY go for MNIT JAIPUR CSE as MNIT>SVNIT
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## abir_arvind

hey , i got 202 marks in b. arch ...... m from M.P. ........... do i have any chances in mnit , jaipur ?

----------


## mittalshot

My state rank is 8255 in aieee 2012 can i get any branch from mnit. I am also from rajasthan.

----------


## osank

> My state rank is 8255 in aieee 2012 can i get any branch from mnit. I am also from rajasthan.


What is AIR???Admissions are only on the basis of AIR

----------


## itzdinsa

i have got 16860 rnk.

i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.

please suggest me some nits with branches i can get.

thanks

----------


## sachin8020

My aieee 2012 rank is
*All India Rank*



*Overall*
346623 
------ 

*Category*
101902 
------ 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
31302
------

*Category*
11165
------






*i m a rajashan candidate can i get admission in mnit in mech
*

---------- Post added at 04:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 AM ----------

my aieee2012 rank is
*All India Rank*



*Overall*
346623 
------ 

*Category*
101902 
------ 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
31302
------

*Category*
11165
-----


i m a rajasthan candidate and also obc. can i get admission in mnit jaipur in mech.

---------- Post added at 04:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 AM ----------

my aieee2012 rank is
*All India Rank*



*Overall*
346623 
------ 

*Category*
101902 
------ 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
31302
------

*Category*
11165
-----



i m a rajasthan candidate and also obc. can i get admission in mnit jaipur in mech.

----------


## swati.mnit

> My state rank is 8255 in aieee 2012 can i get any branch from mnit. I am also from rajasthan.


[MENTION=114505]mittalshot[/MENTION] you can get metallurgy by the 5 th round and you can get any branch except CS, EC and EEE by the 5 th round as per last year'd cutoff

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




> My aieee 2012 rank is
> *All India Rank*
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall*
> 346623 
> ------ 
> 
> ...


[MENTION=1432]Sachin[/MENTION] wat is ur category?

----------


## soumya verma

my rank in aieee barch is 6678 . can i get barch course in mnit?

----------


## mohit nawria

i have got 21969 rank in sc category this year in aieee ...
can i get mnit with eee branch...

----------


## yatindra15porwal

* B.E./B.Tech* 
* B.Arch* 

*All India Rank*



*Overall*
  43021 
   8588 

*Category*
  32308 
   6419 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
   5594 
    491 

*Category*
   3847 
    368 


what can i expect for this result???

----------


## soumya verma

*B.Arch*

*All India Rank*



*Overall*

6676 

*Category*


5047 

*State Rank*



*Overall*


219

*Category*


191





can i get barch course?

----------


## swati.mnit

> *B.Arch*
> 
> *All India Rank*
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall*
> 
> 6676 
> ...


@*soumya verma* this is a thread for B. Tech Admission Discussion.

----------


## nilay//

maam i gave my eee this year my ranks are-
all india(overall)- 38350
all india(category)- 8300
home quota(overall)- 5056
home quota(category)- 1365   (my home state is rajasthan)

can i get mech by any round???  

plzz reply>>

----------


## sachin8020

my category is obc

----------


## sachin8020

my aieee2012 rank is
*All India Rank*



*Overall*
346623
------

*Category*
101902
------

*State Rank*



*Overall*
31302
------

*Category*
11165
-----



i m a rajasthan candidate and also with obc category. 
can i get admission in mnit jaipur in mech.





---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------

my aieee2012 rank is
*All India Rank*



*Overall*
346623
------

*Category*
101902
------

*State Rank*



*Overall*
31302
------

*Category*
11165
-----



i m a rajasthan candidate and also with obc. category
 can i get admission in mnit jaipur in mech or other branches

----------


## swati.mnit

> maam i gave my eee this year my ranks are-
> all india(overall)- 38350
> all india(category)- 8300
> home quota(overall)- 5056
> home quota(category)- 1365   (my home state is rajasthan)
> 
> 
> 
> can i get mech by any round???  
> ...


[MENTION=70188]nilay[/MENTION] I believe you should  mechanical very easily in the first few rounds itself.

----------


## swati.mnit

> my aieee2012 rank is
> *All India Rank*
> 
> 
> 
> *Overall*
> 346623
> ------
> 
> ...


[MENTION=115190]sachin8020[/MENTION] I believe you have a fair chance.

----------


## sweetgirl1

MY AIEEE 2012 RANKS ARE-
AIR-
OVERALL-10789
CATEGORY-9025
CATEGORY GENERAL
CAN I GET CSE OR EC IN MNIT??
 :(think):

----------


## sachin8020

I have done my 12th from rajadtham but i have delhi obc certificate.
Which state candidate i considered delhi or rajasthan
please reply its urrgent

----------


## jaypee.payal

> I have done my 12th from rajadtham but i have delhi obc certificate.
> Which state candidate i considered delhi or rajasthan
> please reply its urrgent


[MENTION=115190]sachin8020[/MENTION] you will be considered a candidate of the state from where u did ur 10+2 from.

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




> MY AIEEE 2012 RANKS ARE-
> AIR-
> OVERALL-10789
> CATEGORY-9025
> CATEGORY GENERAL
> CAN I GET CSE OR EC IN MNIT??


[MENTION=115709]sweetgirl1[/MENTION] I don't think so

----------


## ankush0

i have got 16859 rank in aieee 2012


i am an obc candidate from rajasthan


please tell me which branches can i get in mnit...plz

----------


## swati.mnit

> i have got 16859 rank in aieee 2012
> 
> 
> i am an obc candidate from rajasthan
> 
> 
> please tell me which branches can i get in mnit...plz


[MENTION=117447]ankush0[/MENTION] I believe you can get Chemical and Metallurgical Engineering in the first round as per last years cutoff trendz

----------


## sachin8020

Is home state rank matters in aieee
i m obc candidate from rajasthan
my home state category rank-11103
Home state overall rank-31309
Will i get admissiol in mnit

----------


## ankush0

can i get any of these branches-civil,mech,ece,electrical in any round

----------


## swati.mnit

> Is home state rank matters in aieee
> i m obc candidate from rajasthan
> my home state category rank-11103
> Home state overall rank-31309
> Will i get admissiol in mnit


[MENTION=115190]sachin8020[/MENTION] wat is ur home state?

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




> can i get any of these branches-civil,mech,ece,electrical in any round


[MENTION=117447]ankush0[/MENTION] you can get civil in the third round.

----------


## sachin8020

Is home state rank matters in aieee
i m obc candidate from rajasthan
my home state category rank-11103
Home state overall rank-31309
Will i get admissiol in mnit

My home state is rajasthan

----------


## swati.mnit

> Is home state rank matters in aieee
> i m obc candidate from rajasthan
> my home state category rank-11103
> Home state overall rank-31309
> Will i get admissiol in mnit
> 
> My home state is rajasthan


[MENTION=115190]sachin8020[/MENTION] why do u want to go by the state rank when u can get admission by the central counseling itself  :(think):

----------


## aejaz16

my state rank is12370 which branches i got in nit jaipur

----------


## swati.mnit

> my state rank is12370 which branches i got in nit jaipur


@aejaz wat is ur hs, category and AIR

----------


## siddharthtanwar72

ma'am i want admission in architecture at MNIT my air is 11766 and my score is 171
and obc rank is 2463
can i get it

----------


## swati.mnit

> ma'am i want admission in architecture at MNIT my air is 11766 and my score is 171
> and obc rank is 2463
> can i get it


 [MENTION=100982]siddharta[/MENTION]nwar72 this is thread for B Tech Admission Discussion.

----------


## rahulnmh

i got 55 marks in aieee. my overall air is 292679 and category(sc) air is 16789. can i get MNIT jaipur or MANIT bhopal???

----------


## swati.mnit

> i got 55 marks in aieee. my overall air is 292679 and category(sc) air is 16789. can i get MNIT jaipur or MANIT bhopal???


wat is ur Homestate and wat are the branches u are looking for

----------


## anubhav2906

Sir my AIEEE rank is 53368 and My rajasthan State rank is 5759. Will I get MNIT jaipur????

----------


## osank

> Sir my AIEEE rank is 53368 and My rajasthan State rank is 5759. Will I get MNIT jaipur????


If you belong to general category then sorry to say buddy you have no chance at all to make it to MNIT JAIPUR

----------


## rahulnmh

madhya pradesh, mechanical eng....hs rank is 14752(overall) and cat. is 912.

----------


## swati.mnit

> madhya pradesh, mechanical eng....hs rank is 14752(overall) and cat. is 912.


@please let us know ur AIR so that we can hely you in best possible way

----------


## rahulnmh

> @please let us know ur AIR so that we can hely you in best possible way


overall air 292771 and category air 16879

----------


## hello12345

I have an AI rank in AIEEE of about 55000 and the said institute is coming in my suggestions. Is it false hope? Or can I really get admission?

----------


## swati.mnit

> I have an AI rank in AIEEE of about 55000 and the said institute is coming in my suggestions. Is it false hope? Or can I really get admission?


[MENTION=114525]hello12345[/MENTION] please mention ur Homestate and ur category?

----------


## hello12345

AI Rank: 55738 My home state is Delhi. Category is General. Any chance in CSE??

----------


## swati.mnit

> AI Rank: 55738 My home state is Delhi. Category is General. Any chance in CSE??


[MENTION=114525]hello12345[/MENTION] you cannot get any branch as per last years cutoff so i believe you should for alternate college.

----------


## sabloo

mam,my air is 7833 n hs is rajasthan......can get ece at  mnit jaipur

----------


## shweta.nitr

> mam,my air is 7833 n hs is rajasthan......can get ece at  mnit jaipur


[MENTION=123288]sabloo[/MENTION] as per last years cutoff it seems a bit difficult at this rank

----------


## sabloo

ur rank shud b undr 6000

---------- Post added at 04:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 AM ----------

den wich nit's shud i luk 4........

----------


## swati.mnit

> ur rank shud b undr 6000
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 AM ----------
> 
> den wich nit's shud i luk 4........


[MENTION=123288]sabloo[/MENTION] sorry i did not get u this time

----------


## google

mam  my air is4128.. I am from himachal i want mainstream branches ..should i go for pec chandigarh or mnit jaipur? Or should i look for some other college?

----------


## swati.mnit

> mam  my air is4128.. I am from himachal i want mainstream branches ..should i go for pec chandigarh or mnit jaipur? Or should i look for some other college?


[MENTION=104179]google[/MENTION] you should for MNIT Jaipur and then pec chandigarh

----------


## ankush0

i am getting 16861 rank in aieee 2012

i am on obc candidate from rajasthan..


what branches can i get in mnit jaipur

----------


## tangy94

I have got an air of 5045 in aieee and im a general category student(not from rajasthan). According to the first round of aieee the closing rank for ece was arnd 4000s(all india quota) so i think i may get ece in mnit jaipur by 3rd round. I just wanted to know abt the 
1)Faculty for ece?
2)I have heard tht ece is the most difficult course?is this true? and if yes i hope it will give me enough time to prepare for my postgrad exams?
3)what is the frequency of workshops,conferences and does the ece department have tie ups with any body?
4)Do i stand any chance in cse by third round ??
Thanks for the Help  :(rofl):  :(hi):

----------


## ekampreet

I have 6733 air of aieee from Punjab,can i get Mech in MNIT,Jaipur???

----------


## saurabhxaviers

hi i have got 11600 rank in aieee 2012 and i just want to ask that if i get electrical in 4 round r there any chances of upgradation to civi in 5 round and if chemical is good or not in placements if u answer it would be a great  help to me

----------


## koolkroocer

> I have 6733 air of aieee from Punjab,can i get Mech in MNIT,Jaipur???


Hi [MENTION=119663]ekampreet[/MENTION],
As per the last year cut off you can't get Mech in MNIT Jaipur but you try in the spot round.

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




> hi i have got 11600 rank in aieee 2012 and i just want to ask that if i get electrical in 4 round r there any chances of upgradation to civi in 5 round and if chemical is good or not in placements if u answer it would be a great  help to me


Hi [MENTION=134277]saurabhxaviers[/MENTION] ,
From this session 5th round has been removed so after 4th there will be only spot round. As your rank is 11600 you can easily get civil ,go for the branch of your interest.
All the best

----------


## saurabhxaviers

can u plz tell me if chemical of mnit is good or not and if chemical as a branch is good or not

----------


## koolkroocer

> can u plz tell me if chemical of mnit is good or not and if chemical as a branch is good or not


Hi [MENTION=134277]saurabhxaviers[/MENTION],
No branch is good or bad , it depends on intrest. The placement details of MNIT jaipur is given in the attached pdf.

----------


## ayushgoyal_123

I am from Rajasthan.I am expecting 120 marks in JEE mains 2013, and 90% in boards. Based on this, can I get admission in MNIT Jaipur. I belong to general category.

----------

